

Wikileaks needs hacker volunteers - petewarden
http://wikileaks.org/

======
paul
It would be nice if they said how much money they need and what their expenses
are.

I also wonder if they could work with a recognized non-profit in order to make
gifts tax-deductible (e.g. give them money to EFF, then EFF funds wikileaks).

~~~
philf
They do work with a non-profit (Wau Holland foundation).

~~~
jacquesm
That something is a non-profit doesn't mean someone doesn't take it home.

If you're asking for this kind of contribution then you need to be 100%
transparent.

------
gouki
I'm a big fan of Wikilekas, but I see several things wrong with this approach.

First, it's the way they ask for donations. They close the website and it's
almost like "If you want Wikileaks, you have to pay". I don't think this helps
their cause in any way. I remember seeing a banner while the website was still
live, but that didn't last long.

Also, I don't think they reached a point where then can't hold the website
online. It's not like it's new.

Like someone else said, they don't tell what their expenses are, nor how much
money they need.

On the technical side, I don't see the need for having MediaWiki running. It's
not the most lightweight application, and since most of the publications are
done by the team behind the project, maybe having an approach like
<http://cryptome.org/> would make it less CPU hungry and would not depend on
so many resources.

Since someone mentioned the mirror on Freenet, here is the mirror on the Onion
land: <http://gaddbiwdftapglkq.onion/>

~~~
guest9812
<http://mirror.wikileaks.info/>

~~~
gouki
Thank you. I did not know about that mirror.

~~~
guest9812
Your welcome. I felt the same pain seeing wikileaks.org in the state of "shut
down" until Jan 6th. Credits for [Edit: sharing] the link go to the main IRC
channel at the Chaos Communication Congress in Berlin, #26c3 at freenode.org

------
robg
Here's a simple way to contribute - rate and comment on their Knight
Foundation application:

<http://tinyurl.com/wikileaksknightapp>

~~~
joshfinnie
Full URL:
[http://generalapp.newschallenge.org/SNC/ViewItem.aspx?pguid=...](http://generalapp.newschallenge.org/SNC/ViewItem.aspx?pguid=6aee8166-fb7c-4a2e-8581-fa6f6ff036dd&itemguid=3decc665-ebd1-46f0-95f4-f5fa57311062)

------
sandGorgon
anyone know what kind of development work do they need ?

It would be helpful to know what are they looking for - and whether we can
contribute, with our specific skillset

------
stse
If you want to know more about the future of wikileaks, check out this talk
from 26C3: [http://mirror.fem-net.de/CCC/26C3/mp4-ipod/26c3-3567-de-
wiki...](http://mirror.fem-net.de/CCC/26C3/mp4-ipod/26c3-3567-de-
wikileaks_release_10_iProd.mp4)

------
omouse
There's a Freenet mirror of Wikileaks. That might help with the technical
difficulties.

------
kierank
They should get their own ASN and IP ranges. Then they could start peering and
heavily multihoming which would make the site more stable and save them money.

Also varnish cache would help.

------
NathanKP
It is too bad that they have to shut down access to the entire site to stay
alive. I wonder if that will hurt their search engine rankings.

~~~
ottbot
I think its a shame they shut it down as well. I can't say about the search
engine ranking, but I doubt it would hurt them too badly if it did.

I image most of their readers reach wikileaks are direct from blogs, news
articles, etc.

~~~
stse
I if remember correctly they mentioned during the 26c3 talk that they get 40%
of their traffic from search engines.

------
ThinkWriteMute
Perhaps they could switch YAWS from Apache? Also maybe a similar wiki-
software, like Zotonic.

------
mschy
Well, I sent them email asking what they need for power/bandwidth/rackspace,
to add a node usefully.

I doubt I'm the only person on HN who has large amounts of computing resources
to spare. I suppose we'll see what's required to help.

~~~
lallysingh
I shot them an email about what they needed programming-wise. No response so
far. Not terribly productive in getting help.

